# Mass air meter screen



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone took their mass air screen out.And if you have did you get any codes.A freind of mine told me not to do this because it could give a code.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I haven't done it either, but in reading these forums for the past year or so there have been postings on this subject. If I recall corectly, the general feeling is that there is no gain in performance for taking out the screen. If you do the math on the amount of actual restriction in air movement past the screen it is negligible. To really make it right, get a bigger TB and CAI and leave the screen alone.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

An age old question. No solid proof it enhances anything = LEAVING IT ALONE.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Some have seen gains, some have thrown codes. I'm not going to chance it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

There is a lot of debate on this. GM descreened the mass airflow sensor on the C5 Z06. That has bolstered those with the opinion that you should do the same to LS1/LS2 engines. I've heard of people breaking wires while descreening it. I've heard of people throwing codes (the mass airflow sensor is very sensitive to being dropped banged on etc... and that may happen while descreening it). Then you also lose the extra protection you get from the screen. 

IMO don't do it. Any gains would be small and the risk high.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Leave it alone, yes GM descreened the Z06's, however they also completely redid the MAF table!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

There was a thread on ls1gto that tested it with Dyno and all that and there was no gain


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> An age old question. No solid proof it enhances anything = LEAVING IT ALONE.


:agree


----------

